

Show HN: subscription flowers (to keep the significant other happy) - paulsingh

After constantly forgetting to buy my wife flowers (and not hearing the end of it), I've got a ghetto MVP that is already keeping me out of trouble. Happy wife FTW!<p>Feedback? Love/hate?<p>http://remembertheflowers.com
======
arkitaip
This isn't criticism of your service per see, but wouldn't scheduling flower
delivery take out some of the magic and fun of receiving flowers? Maybe you
could add some randomness so that the flowers are delivered within a interval
instead of always 30 days apart?

Did you do some research to figure out the MVP?

I understand that you're in the MVP phase right now but what are your plans
wrt to the web design? The current one is very generic. Maybe some kind of
flower shop design?

I like the idea of the rookie plan :) How does your email reminder look like?
I'm betting you made it easy to sign up for one of the other two plans, maybe
even offering a rebate on the first delivery of roses?

You might want to align the plan boxes on /pricing as "rookie" is shorter than
the others.

~~~
TuaAmin13
I agree that randomness might be a bit better here, or if you could do
something like randomize destination (idk didn't sign up).

That way you can send flowers to the significant someone at home one month,
the office the next, or something like that.

If you randomized the date of delivery you could do something like a small
thing of flowers one week but 5 weeks later a slightly larger arrangement.
Along the lines of something I'm thinking of: xkcd/576 and the associated
implementation that was posted on hacker news. It doesn't buy something
everyday, but sometimes saves up.

But that's complicated! And you have an MVP which is exactly that, minimum. I
like it a lot; I'm just not quite in the $49/month club for flowers yet.

------
Tawheed
Link: <http://remembertheflowers.com>

------
joshuacc
Love the concept. And I especially appreciate that you've got a free plan
available.

One question: Why does the Anniversary Date field ask for a year? I'd expect
it to refer only to day and month. Otherwise it's not an "anniversary" date
but a "special date that I want to remember the anniversary of"

Also, after trying to sign up, I got the standard Heroku error page:
<http://screensnapr.com/v/IfIjVS.png>

~~~
kingofspain
Maybe so you can do 10th anniversary, golden anniversary and so on? I can't
get onto the site but that would seem plausible.

------
hartard
<http://www.surpriseherwithflowers.com/t/hnr>

I built a similar service for a [humorous] weekend project.

